

Backgrid.js - Backbone Components For Semantic & Styleable Data Grid Widgets - Hirvesh
http://wyuenho.github.com/backgrid/

======
Hirvesh
The browser support is impressive and the API is very extensive as is the
documentation. Check out some examples here:
<http://wyuenho.github.com/backgrid/#examples>

via [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/backgridjs-set-of-
comp...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/backgridjs-set-of-components-
for.html)

